# What is your favorite music style



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

electronica/techno and indie rock.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

Prog rock/experimental rock and some alternative and blues


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

As much as I love 70s soft rock like Bread, 10cc, Jim Croce, and Seals & Crofts, I'm going to have to go with prog rock/alternative rock/jambands/classic rock.

Favorite artists:

Pink Floyd
Beatles
Phish
Radiohead
Wilco
Aimee Mann


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

contempary Christian/worhip
hiphop/old rock


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

Black Metal

some favs are: Nargaroth, Moonblood, Falkenbach, Kampfar, Burzum, Mayhem...


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

monk metal


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

sleepingbeauty said:


> monk metal


how about 12 girls band?









:wink:


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

Anyone who likes classical? Bethoven? Rachmaninov?

When I was younger I heard a lot of black metal, but it just stoped to make sense.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

brainsilence02 said:


> Anyone who likes classical? Bethoven? Rachmaninov?


*Me*! 

e


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah me too, clasical is one of my favorites...
I also love black metal, world-ethnic, electro and power-metal.


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

ahh yes, Vivaldi, my second favourite since 15. I like most "Summer" and "Winter" and "Allegro molto" from Concerto, in A major.

And of cource Piano Concerto 2 and 3 and Paganini Rapsody by Rachmaninov.

Music sends away uglyness, doesn't it?


----------



## dax (Mar 16, 2005)

Drum N Bass all up in yoru face...


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

Everything...

Dance/Trance/D&B/Punk/Rock/Indie/Reggea/Jazz/Oldies...breathe...some pop (Not much though)...

Basically, if I like, I'll listen too it.

Quite like 'Pachobels Cannon' as well, while we're on classical.


----------

